# Possible Dust Mite Allergy with Pics.



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

Hello

Please do not hesitate to reply to this post - I welcome all information when I am concerned.

Ruscha was tested for allergies (my vet sent bloods off to a lab) a few weeks ago. This was because she had recurring ear infections. The tests came back showing a dust mite allergy.

In the meantime, with lots of time and effort, I had reduced the ear problems and now she has the cleanest ears and I have a good regular cleaning schedule for them.

However, just today we noticed these spots on her belly (only her belly). I thought they looked removable - rather like dirt - so I wiped one of them and it came off after several wipes, but left a kind of pink scare tissue effect below it, which I hope shows up in one of the pics.

My thoughts are that these are caused by the dust mites OR some other external agent. I am 60% concerned about skin cancer, but I don't see why it would crop up only on her belly or be quite so uniform.

OF COURSE I will be taking her for a vet check-up, but whilst I await an appointment on Monday, I wondered whether anyone has seen anything similar?

Thanks in advance for anything.

Stu.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

lincolntaylor007 said:


> I think you should visit the vet doctor and ask for a complete check up and test of Ruscha. This is a serious problem.
> Thanks


Really? How do you know it is serious? If you know it is serious, then you must know what it is, so why not tell me before I take her to the vet? I find you post a little peculiar.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

lincolntaylor007 said:


> Because earlier she got infection in ear and you visit to the Vet doctor for her treatment and now again she got infection in her belly so i think that there is a infection which is not getting cured so i think this is the serious problem.
> Thanks
> Lincoln Taylor


How do you know her current symptoms are due to infection?


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

You are saying that all infections are due to allergies, but that is not the case. I had a throat infection last year but I am not allergic to anything. Sorry if this sounds contentious, but I don't see a logical flow here.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen quite a few skin infections, allergic reactions, etc etc and I've never seen something that looked like that. Best of luck trying to figure it out! If she has an allergy to dust mites, I would bet that somehow her skin issue is related somehow. Does she scratch at the spots or anything?


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I've seen quite a few skin infections, allergic reactions, etc etc and I've never seen something that looked like that. Best of luck trying to figure it out! If she has an allergy to dust mites, I would bet that somehow her skin issue is related somehow. Does she scratch at the spots or anything?


No scratching at her tummy, but that might be because it is difficult to do so. Her scratching has reduced greatly in general since I put down wooden floors in my house (carpets are a nice plates for the mites) on vet's advice.

I think you are very likely correct regarding her existing allergy and the spots.

I have decided to delay taking her to the vet because the existing spots are the brown scabs of whatever the original irritation was. I'm going to give her a week to present with a new spot and take it from there. Will report back with any useful info, and thanks.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

Just received a private message stating the following...

_My account is new and will not let me post a public reply. It looks like the photos you posted are nipples. Boy and girl dogs have them and they should be in 2 rows. One of my dogs looks like he has dirt on his tummy, but it never washes off and is just pigment. The raised bump in your photo looks like a nipple to me._

Just so everyone knows, dogs have nipples.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I had a dog that had what seems to be the same thing (at least in the photo it looks like what mine had) and she didn't scratch at it or anything either. I forget what the vet told me it was though. But I remember putting antibiotic ointment on the spot and it cleared up after a little while (just over the counter stuff, not a prescription). Sorry I can't remember specifically what it was, but it was nothing very serious. Please post a follow up once you go to the vet.

PS - thanks for the info on the dog nipples, LOL!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko used to get a rash on his belly but it was more like blistery pus filled pimples and he got it after going through bushes and long grass. It was irritating and he licked at it constantly. He needed antibiotics to clear it. Washing him off after walks and avoiding the trail helped. This looks different - maybe more fungal. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------

